# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Breedmax.

## soc

γεια σας παιδια!!!καθως πλησιαζει η εναρξη της προετοιμασιας για τους φτερωτους φιλους μας ψαχνουμε δεξια κ αριστερα διαφορα βοηθηματα.επεσε το ματι μου πανω στο breedmax.το εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανενας φιλος για να μας πει τις εντυπωσεις του??θα ηθελα παρα πολυ οποιος μπορει να το σχολιασει ως προιον.σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## mitsman

xo xo xo.... Kαλησπερα Σωκρατη.... θα λαβεις συντομα μια αποψη απο ενα φιλο... ειμαι σιγουρος...
Με λιγα λογια επειδη δεν ξέρω και πολλα.....

Ειναι ενα σκευασμα σαν τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες.... δεν σου αναγραφει τις πρωτες υλες.... με οτι αυτο σημαινει...  επισης περιεχει σογιαλευρα που για τα αρσενικα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο...

Ο φιλος μου θα σου δωσει εμπεριστατωμενη απαντηση.... να εισαι σιγουρος!

----------


## soc

χααχαχ γεια σου δημητρη!!!!νομιζω καταλαβα ποιον λες!!!!!!ελπιζω να ειναι στα κεφια του αλλιως...........την βαψαμε!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σωκράτη καλησπέρα,πολλά έχουν ειπωθεί για  αυτό το προϊόν , θετικά και αρνητικά εκτός της τιμής του που όλοι τη βλέπουν αρνητικά. Το κυριότερο αρνητικό ήταν ότι δεν ήταν κάτι σπουδαίο αλλά μίξη πολλών (έτσι τουλάχιστον το κατάλαβα εγώ) υπαρχόντων σκευασμάτων για να παρουσιαστεί ένα σούπερ. Ο Δημήτρης είχε πει για την αρνητική επίδραση της σόγιας που περιέχει στην γονιμότητα των αρσενικών ,άλλοι φίλοι είπαν μετά από χρήση του ότι δεν ήταν κάτι το σπουδαίο ,σε σημείο να σε κάνει να μπεις σε μια διαδικασία αλλαγής του προγράμματος σου.  Το σπουδαιότερο που ειπώθηκε για εμένα είναι ότι η σύνθεσή του κάνει μια ¨επέμβαση¨ στην φύση ,να μην μπορεί να κάνει τις επιλογές της ,ώστε να μεγαλώνουν νεοσσοί με προβλήματα που σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση η φύση θα απέρριπτε με τον δικό της ... τρόπο .  Η δική μου άποψη : τι θες από την ζωή σου να έχεις τα πουλάκια σου σαν χόμπι και να τα χαίρεσαι ή να τα κάνεις Κεντέρη να ταξιδεύεις στα  φόρουμ και να λες .... και μετά ;;;;

----------


## jk21

ειναι κατι σαν συμπυκνωμενη αυγοτροφη (χωρις αυγο ) ... τι εννοω; δεν εχει λεει ζωικες πρωτεινες αλλα ευπεπτες φυτικες  . Σογια; ετσι εχω ακουσει .δεν ξερω και κανενα αλλο φυτο με τοσο υψηλες πρωτεινες ..... και τοσα πολλα φυτοοιστρογονα βεβαιως βεβαιως ....  (για να μην παρεξηγηθω ... ολες οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εκει που λενε φυτικα αμινοξεα ,μια απο τα ιδια εχουν )  .αν ειναι αλλη η πηγη φυτικης πρωτεινης του ,πολυ θα ηθελα να το μαθω αλλα δεν αναφερεται καπου ,ουτε στα συστατικα νομιζω .Aντιθετα σε ενα προιον που διαφημιζετε οτι εχει ευπεπτη και οχι ζωικη πρωτεινη ,καπου στη συσκευασια λεει κατι και για << fish products >> ... (προιοντα ψαριου ... ) .Μητσο μαζι δεν το ειδαμε; ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ παρε τη συσκευασια στα χερια σου και διαβασε τα συστατικα  

για μενα το breedmax  ειναι ενα προσθετο για την αυγοτροφη (γιατι απο μονη της η ετοιμη ειναι για τα μπαζα προφανως .... ) που απλα εχει μεσα του και φυτικη φυσικη πρωτεινη και συνθετικη (αναφερει οτι εχει προσθετες μεθειονινη ,λυσινη κλπ )  ,εχει ασβεστιο και εχει και πρεβιοτικα (οχι προβιοτικα ) .οποιος τα προσθετει στην αυγοτροφη του με αλλα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα  δεν εχει ουτε να χασει ουτε να κερδισει .για μενα μια απο τα ιδια ειναι .αλλο ενα εμπορικο σκευασμα που οπως και αλλα στο παρελθον ,διαφημιστηκε ειτε μεσω φορουμ ειτε μεσω συλλογων .ποιο breedmax ,ποιο fertivit 
και ποιος θαυαματουργος ζωμος
tribulus.jpg  .....

γυρη ! bee pollen   http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?mac...id=59&hl=el_GR
και με την μεθειονινη της ,και την λυσινη της  και την αργινινη της και την τρυπτοφανη της και  ......
 Η γύρη περιέχει γοναδοτρόπες ορμόνες, ουσίες που δρουν απευθείας στους γενετικούς αδένες του άρρενος και του θήλεως. Η σπερματογένεση στον άνδρα καθώς και η φυσιολογική εξέλιξη των ωοθυλακίων στη γυναίκα οφείλονται στην παρουσία των ορμονών αυτών


μια παντως που την αναφεραμε τη σογια ... ας δουμε τι λεει ο παγκοσμιος οργανισμος fao για τη σογια και το αλευρι της 


http://www.fao.org/docrep/ARTICLE/AGRIPPA/659_en-10.htm

*Endogenous and exogenous feed toxins*_Feedstuffs_
_Toxic factors_

Raw soyabean and its meal
Trypsin inhibitor, phytohaemagglutinin, antigens, lipoxygenase, goiterogen, saponin, estrogen, phytic-acid and oligosaccharides (NSPs – 30.3%)




*Estrogens: A number of isoflavones having estrogenic activity have been reported to be present in soybeans. One of these genistein (4, 5, 7-trihydro-xyisoflavone), in addition to estrogenic activity can cause growth inhibition, elevated levels of zinc in the Iiver and bones and increased deposition of calcium, phosphorus, manganese in bones. Solvent extracted soybeans do not contain sufficient amount of estrogen to cause any adverse effect in chickens. Dry or moist heat treatment or solvent extraction can achieve inactivation of estrogens.**

Feedstuffs
Τοξικό παράγοντες

Πρώτες σόγιας και το γεύμα του
Αναστολέα τρυψίνης, φυτοαιμοσυγκολλητίνη, αντιγόνα, λιποξυγενάση, goiterogen, σαπωνίνη, οιστρογόνο, φυτικό οξύ-και ολιγοσακχαρίτες (ΕΣΣ - 30,3%)

















*

----------


## soc

γεια σου φιλε γιαννη.εχω μπει στο πειρασμο να μαθω γιαυτο το προιον επειδη το παρουσιαζαν κατι το "σπουδαιο" κ "τελειο".καθε φορα που γραφω(πολυ σπανια δηλ) παρουσιαζω τον εαυτο μου σαν ενα απλο χομπιστα που συνεχεια ρωτα κ μαθαινει διαρκως.δεν προκεται να αλλαξω αυτη την σταση μου γιατι μετα θα γινω αυτο που δεν θελω...ενας εμπορος πτηνων!!!αν ειναι να προκαλεσω ζημια στους φτερωτους μου φιλους δεν το συζηταω καθολου!!!απλως μεσα απο το φορουμ μας δινεται η δυνατητα να μαθαινουμε διαρκως αλλα κ να λυνουμε οποιες αποριες εχουμε άμεσα

----------


## jk21

ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ αλλα και ολα τα μελη ... θελω να διευκρινισω οτι για το προιον (αν και το ειπα ) εχω την ιδια χαλια γνωμη με ολα τα σχετικα τουρμποπαουερ  ή εστω οτι ειναι υπερτιμημενο οπως και πολλα αλλα .αν με εχετε ακουσει να το στολιζω λιγο πιο αναλυτικα ,ειναι γιατι οταν πρωτοπαρουσιασθηκε και απλα πηγα σε αλλο διαδικτυακο χωρο να σχολιασω τα συστατικα που μου αναφερθησαν απο τα ατομα που το ξερανε ,οτι ειχε ,δεχθηκα εμμεσα υπαινιγμο απο υποστηριχτη του οτι οσοι το κριτικαρουν εχουν οχι και τοσο ανιδιοτελεις λογους να το κανουν ... οπως ειναι φυσικο για οσους με ξερουν ... μου πατησαν τον καλο ...  και οταν το θυμαμαι ,ποναω και σκουζω !  :: 

μην φοβασαι *περισσοτερο* για τα πουλια σου σε σχεση με ολες τις αλλες bakery productions που τα ταιζει η απολυτη πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων .... δεν ειπα να μην φοβασαι ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σωκράτη αυτό έκανα και εγώ με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω . Παρ΄ ότι δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά , έχω εικόνα για σένα και ευτυχώς ( μην παρεξηγηθώ εντελώς προσωπική άποψη )είναι ίδια με αυτή που δηλώνεις . Πιστεύω κατάλαβες την αγνότητα  των λεγομένων μου . Τώρα επί του θέματος και με αυτά που έγραψε ο Δημήτρης ,που είναι πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμος με τις γνώσεις του τόσο στο διαδίκτυο όσο και στα ειδικότερα θέματα ,πιστεύω να έβγαλες συμπέρασμα για το σκεύασμα . Πάντως και ας με βοηθήσει ο Δημήτρης ,είχε αναφερθεί ότι βοηθάει σε υπερβολικό βαθμό σαν ντόπα ώστε να μην πεθαίνουν τα ασθενικά και να εξελίσσονται γενετικές βλάβες . Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ,εεε΄ έχω και το Αλτσχάιμερ  μην με κακολογήσετε .

----------


## jk21

οτι βοηθαει στην μη θνησιμοτητα των νεοσσων ειτε εντος του αυγου ειτε τις πρωτες μερες λογω της μαυρης τελειας την οποια το blog που παρουσιαζει και προιον την αποδιδει στη μυκοπλασμωση ... κατι που δεν ειναι σαφες .οπως ειναι σαφες οτι η μυκοπλασμωση (αν αυτη ηταν παντα η αιτια ) δεν καταπολεμιεται χωρις αντιβιοτικο καταλληλο .αυτο που ισχυει ειναι οτι πραγματι τα μικρα που εμφανιζουν μαυρη τελεια ,αν ταιστουν καλα απο τους γονεις τους και δεν εγκαταλειφθουν τις πρωτες 10μερες ,εχουν μετα πολλες πιθανοτητες να ζησουν  .μεσω αυτης της διαδικασιας και αν οι γονεις θελουν να ταισουν φυσικα ,ενα προιον που βοηθα στην γρηγορη αναπτυξη ναι βοηθα .αλλα το ιδιο βοηθα και οποιαδηποτε πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα αλλα και οι φυσικες πηγες τους (αυγο , γυρη ,μαγια μπυρας ,σπιρουλινα ,chia ,κινοα ,περιλλα ,καναβουρι μερικες πολυ καλες πηγες )

τα περι γενετικων ανωμαλιων δεν θυμαμαι αν αναφερθησαν σε καποιο φορουμ απο απλα μελη αλλα δεν αναφερονται στην επισημη ιστοσελιδα του προιοντος

----------


## soc

Γιαννη υπαρχει καλυτερο συναισθημα απο αυτο του χομπιστα??με οτι αυτο  εσωκλειει??οσο αφορα το συμπληρωμα αυγοτροφης, θα το χαρακτηριζα, ειναι  απο οτι καταλαβα απο τα λεγομενα σας ενα τιποτα με μπολικο  καθολου!!!!ευτυχως που μας δινεται αυτο το φορουμ κ ανταλλασουμε  αποψεις!!Δημητρη να εισαι παντα ο εαυτος σου γιατι ετσι σε  γνωριζουμε!!!καθε προτροπή κ κριτική ειναι ευπρόσδεκτη απο ολους!!!!θα  κλεψω απο τον mitsman την προταση του(συγνωμμη δημητρη!!!!οκ?) *ΓΗΡΑΣΚΩ ΑΕΙ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΜΕΝΟΣ*!!!!!

----------


## jk21

εχουμε πια και τη συσταση του 

https://oystershelllab-public.sharepoint.com/informatie

----------


## panos70

Εγω φετος εκανα προετοιμασια και μεχρι και τωρα δινω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη breedmax ,δεν εχω δει καποια φοβερη διαφορα η να τα κανει τουρμπο οπως νομιζα απο τα γραφομενα σε φορουμ και απο την προτροπη  φιλου εκτροφεα, με την εμπειρια μιας χρονιας δεν εχω δει κατι συμαντικο ωστε να μου κανει τοσο αισθηση για να το ξαναπαρω ,τις προηγουμενες χρονιες που εδινα απλα πραγματα (αυγοτροφες-βιταμηνες) τα πηγα καλυτερα .............αυτα στην πραξη και οχι θεωρητικα για το τι περιεχει

----------


## panos70

και το ποιο συμαντικο δεν περιεχει την D3 την οποια εγω που τα εχω ολο το χειμωνα σε κλειστο χωρο την χρειαζομαι

----------


## jk21

εχει D3 .κοιτα κατω απο τη C στις βιταμινες 

Αυτο που το κανει να θελει να λεει οτι ξεχωριζει ,ειναι η συνθεση με πρωτεινη 25 % που αν προστεθει σε μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,ανεβαζει την δικια της τιμη (οχι πολυ στην δοσολογια που προτεινεται ) .Ειναι ευκολια για καποιον που δεν θελει να μπλεκει με υπολογισμους σε προσθηκη πολυβιταμινων .Απο κει και περα ειναι μια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και μεταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεια ,προστιθεμενη σε μια φυσικη βαση ,μαλλον σογιαλευρου ή καποια αλλης φυτικης πρωτεινουχας ουσιας που δεν υπαρχει με σαφηνεια ,το ποια ειναι 

Αν ειναι σογια ,ισχυουν οι επιφυλαξεις μου για χρηση σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ,ειδικα σε προσθηκη σε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που ηδη συνηθως την εχει σαν πηγη φυτικων αμινοξεων

----------


## kostas bird

Οι εκτενείς έρευνες των τελευταίων χρόνων βοήθησαν τους επιστήμονες να κατανοήσουν τις διατροφικές ανάγκες των πτηνών. 
Η  έρευνα της ομάδας που εξέλιξε το Breedmax ®  επικεντρώθηκε σε μια  όλα-σε-ένα πακέτο διατροφή που δεν θα απαιτούσε τη βοήθεια πολλών  συμπληρωμάτων. O εκτροφέας αν κρίνει απαραίτητο μπορεί κάλλιστα να  ενισχύσει με κάποια στοιχεία ή βιταμίνες τη διατροφή των πτηνών του.
Γνώμονας  της δημιουργίας του Breedmax ®   είναι να έχουμε τα βέλτιστα  αποτελέσματα κατά την αναπαραγωγή αλλά και καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του  χρόνου από πλευράς υγείας, ευημερίας και ανάπτυξης των πτηνών με όσο το  δυνατό πιο μεγάλη ευκολία στη διαδικασία συντήρησης τους για τον  εκτροφέα. 
Το Breedmax ®   έχει την ιδιότητα να επιταχύνει την  ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι οι νεοσσοί θα ξεκινήσουν  2-3 μέρες πιο νωρίς απ’ ότι συνήθως να φυτρώνουν φτερά.  
Η σύνθεση  του, μεταξύ των άλλων ιδιοτήτων που έχει, βοηθά στη σωστή απορρόφηση του  κρόκου του αυγού που είναι μέγιστης σημασίας  γιατί αποφεύγεται η  νέκρωση του εμβρύου. Το γνωστό σύνδρομο, dead in shell. 
Με την  ενθυλάκωση όλων των ευαίσθητων θρεπτικών συστατικών, εγγυάται τη  διαθεσιμότητα και την απορρόφηση τους από τα πτηνά που λαμβάνουν το  Breedmax ®   και συμπληρώνει  τα ευεργετικά θρεπτικά συστατικά που τα  πτηνά στην αιχμαλωσία δεν μπορούν να βρουν από τη φύση.
Το  Breedmax ®   έχει επίσης πρεβιοτικά, τα οποία τυπικά είναι μη εύπεπτοι  ολιγο-σακχαρίτες και έχουν την ικανότητα να προωθούν επιλεκτικά την  ανάπτυξη των υγιών εντερικών βακτηρίων, πάντα εις βάρος των λιγότερο  φιλικών βακτηρίων, όπως bifidobacteria, το οποίο παράγει οξικό και  γαλακτικό οξύ, που εμποδίζουν την ανάπτυξη παθογόνων βακτηρίων και  τονώνει  την εντερική λειτουργία. 
Χρησιμοποιώντας  το Breedmax ®    πριν αλλά και κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο θα ενισχύσει την ευημερία,  τη σωματική και ψυχική κατάσταση των πτηνών διασφαλίζοντας μια  επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο με εύρωστους νεοσσούς.
 Χορήγηση:  Το Breedmax ®   συνίσταται να χορηγείται όλο το χρόνο και όχι μόνο κατά  την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο γιατί είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής πάνω απ΄  όλα και τα πουλιά σίγουρα χρειάζονται βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία σε όλες  τις φάσεις της ζωής τους για να ευημερήσουν. Αυτά τα συστατικά, τα  πτηνά τα χρειάζονται πάντοτε αλλά σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, άρα την περίοδο  προετοιμασίας για αναπαραγωγή για παράδειγμα, τους χορηγούμε περισσότερο  ποσοστό Breedmax αναμεμειγμένο στην αυγοτροφή. Κάτι που πολλοί αγνοούν  πόσο σημαντική είναι για τα πτηνά είναι η περίοδος της πτερόροιας και  απαραίτητα πρέπει να χορηγείται το Breedmax ®   για να τους προσφέρει  όλα τα απαραίτητα που χρειάζονται αυτή τη περίοδο.



Πτερόροια:
Κάτι  που πολλοί δυστυχώς δεν δίνουν την απαραίτητη σημασία είναι η περίοδος  της πτερόροιας. Τα πτηνά αυτή τη περίοδο έχουν υψηλές ανάγκες σε  ιχνοστοιχεία, αμινοξέα, ανόργανα άλατα, κτλ και απαραίτητα πρέπει να  χορηγείται το Breedmax ®  για να τους δώσει όλα τα απαραίτητα που  χρειάζονται για να έχουν μια ομαλή περίοδο πτερόροιας χωρίς προβλήματα.  Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα διασφαλίσουμε ένα πολύ ωραίο και ποιοτικό νέο  φτέρωμα. Γι αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μην παραλείπεται η χορήγηση του  Breedmax ®  τουλάχιστον δύο φορές τη βδομάδα κατά την περίοδο αυτή.

Μια ιδανική χορήγηγη του Breedmax ®   σε ετήσια βάση είναι η ακόλουθη:
Ιανουάριος:  (μήνας για προετοιμασία)2 φορές τη εβδομάδα, αυγοτροφή με 10% Breedmax ®   για 2 εβδομάδες . Ακολούθως ακόμα 1 εβδομάδα μέρα παρά μέρα και μετά  καθημερινά μέχρι να κάνουν το πρώτο αυγό. Όταν επέλθει η πρώτη εκκόλαψη  νεοσσών τότε μειώνουμε το ποσοστό όπως ποιο κάτω (Φεβρουάριος  μέχρι το  τέλος αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου). Μόνο δηλαδή όταν έχουμε επιτυχή εκκόλαψη  νεοσσών από ένα ζευγάρι μειώνουμε τη δοσολογία σχεδόν στο μισό.

Φεβρουάριος   μέχρι το τέλος αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου: Να υπάρχει συνεχώς διαθέσιμη  αυγοτροφή στα πουλιά για να ταίζουν τους νεοσσούς σε ποσοστό 6-8%  Breedmax ®    στην αυγοτροφή. Όταν επωάζουν αυγά να αποσείρετε η  αυγοτροφή. Τέλος της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου μέχρι Νοέμβριο (πτερόροια):  1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα σε ποσοστό 5% Breedmax ®    στην αυγοτροφή.

Δεκέμβριος:   μπορούμε αν θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε τη χορήγηση αυγοτροφής ούτως ώστε  όταν το δώσουμε ξανά τον Ιανουάριο να μπούν πιο εύκολα σε αναπαραγωγική  φάση.
Στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα λαμβάνεται υπόψη ως αρχή της  αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου η 1η Φεβρουαρίου για καναρίνια με ένα μήνα  προηγουμένως για προετοιμασία. Ο καθένας μπορεί να προσαρμόσει το  πρόγραμμα του βάση τα δικά του δεδομένα και αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία.

Δοσολογία: 
• Εκτός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, δύο φορές την εβδομάδα στην αυγοτροφή,
5 γραμμάρια ανά 100 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφής. 
• Εντός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, καθημερινά στην αυγοτροφή,
6 έως 10 γραμμάρια ανά 100 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφής. 
Περιέχεται δοσομετρικό κουτάλι (μεζούρα) στη συσκευασία. Μία μεζούρα τελείως γεμάτη αντιστοιχεί με 10 γραμμάρια.
Εκτός της αυγοτροφής, μπορεί επίσης να προσφερθεί πασπαλισμένο σε φρούτα, λαχανικά ή βρεγμένους σπόρους.
Είναι  πάρα πολύ σημαντικό να ακολουθείται η σωστή δοσολογία και συχνότητα  χορήγησης του προϊόντος καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους και όχι μόνο πριν  και κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Τότε μόνο θα επιτευχθούν τα  καλύτερα αποτελέσματα που μπορεί να εγγυηθεί αυτό το προϊόν. Επίσης  σημαντικό είναι να μην γίνονται υπερβολές στη δοσολογία γιατί θα  οδηγήσουμε τα πουλιά σε υπερβιταμίνωση και υπέρ-πάχυνση. Τα πουλιά είναι  αυτά που θα μας καθοδηγήσουν με την δοσολογία. Παρακολουθώντας τα θα  καταλάβετε αν είναι ψηλή το ποσοστό του Breedmax ®  που τους  χορηγείται  γιατί θα τα βλέπετε να είναι υπερκινητικά και θα αποκτήσουν λίπος.  Γενικός κανόνας είναι ότι όσο πιο μεγάλο σε μέγεθος είναι το πουλί τόσο  πιο ψηλή δοσολογία χρειάζεται.
Συσκευασία
Διατίθεται σε συσκευασίες των 500 γραμμαρίων και 3 κιλών (3 x 1 κιλό)
Πιθανοί τρόποι χορήγησης του Breedmax 
 100 γρ. αυγοτροφής, 10 γρ. Breedmax ®  , (1 κουταλιά βλαστωμένους σπόρους) 
 150 γρ. αυγοτροφής, 1 βρασμένο αυγό, 20 γρ. Breedmax ®  , (2 κουταλιές της σούπας σιτέλαιο) 
  3 φρυγανιές (αυγόψωμο ή αυγοτροφή), 1 βρασμένο αυγό, 10 γρ. Breedmax ®,  (1 κουταλιά βλαστωμένους σπόρους), (1 κουταλιά ζωντανή τροφή:  mealworms, pinkies, κτλ) 
Ανάλυση
Nutrients (%) Trace elements (mg/kg)
Crude protein 25.7 Iodine 114 
Crude fat 8.8  Cobalt 20 
Crude fibre 2.4  Copper 463 
Calcium      1.88  Manganese 349 
Potassium   0.79  Selenium 3 
Phosphorus    1.05  Iron  308 
Magnesium 0.12  Zinc 347 
Sodium 0.12   
Chlorine 0.4  Vitamins (mg/kg)
  Vitamin A 296 000 IU
Amino acids (g/kg) Vitamin B1 93 
Alanine 5.1   Vitamin B2 183 
Arginine 15.9  Vitamin B3 434 
Carnitine (Bt) 5.0  Vitamin B6 94 
Choline (B4) 15.731 Vitamin B12 0.947 
Cysteine 4  Vitamin C 1 424 
Phenylalanine 6.7  Vitamin D3 22 000 IU
Folinic acid (Bc) 37  Vitamin E 1 406 
Histidine 6.5  Vitamin K 44 
Isoleucine 5.9  Vitamin PP/B5 49 
Leucine 10.7 Biotin (H) 4.665 
Proline 5.1   
Serine 5.6   (g/kg)
Threonine 11.7  Linoleic acid 29 
Tryptophan 3.2  Lactose 55 
Tyrosine 5.9  F.O.S. +++
Lysine 16.6  Nucleotide +++
Methionine 6.6   
Methionine + Cysteine 10.5  
Valine 13.9   

Το  Breedmax ® είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για πτηνά που αναπτύχθηκε  μέσω της συνεργασίας ενός κτηνιάτρου-πτηνοτρόφου και ενός κτηνιάτρου με  εξειδίκευση στα τρόφιμα.
Το Breedmax ® εξασφαλίζει την καλή κατάσταση και βέλτιστη γονιμότητα των ενήλικων πτηνών. 
Το  Breedmax ® προσφέρει επίσης καλή ανάπτυξη και την βέλτιστη υγεία στα  νεαρά πτηνά.  Η επιστημονικά ισορροπημένη του σύνθεση παρέχει τη σωστή  ποσότητα πρωτεϊνών, υδατανθράκων, λίπους και ανόργανων στοιχείων για τις  ανάγκες των πτηνών σας.

----------


## dikai

Επειδή είναι πάλι στην επικαιρότητα το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα, έχουμε καμιά νεώτερη άποψη;
Δημήτρη δεν εγκρίνεις την χρήση σόγιας στις φτιαχτές αυγοτροφές;

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν και η γνωμη μου εχει διατυπωθει εκτενως και εδω και αλλου ... 

Υπαρχουν απο τοτε που δημιουργηθηκε , παλιοτερα και νεοτερα απ αυτο , αρκετα συμπληρωματα . Η διαφορα του ειναι οτι αντι τα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα να ειναι συνηθως διαλυμενα (για να αποκτησουν ογκο και να μπορει να χωριζετε η δοσολογια τους σε βαρος που μπορει να μετρηθει ) σε αμυλο καλαμποκιου ή δεξτροζη ή αναμιξη τους ή μια αλλη τελως παντως βαση , αυτο ειναι διαλυμενο σε αλευρο υψηλης πρωτεινης (μαλλον σογιας γιατι σε επισημα site της εταιριας δεν βρισκω τα συστατικα παρα μονο τη διατροφικη αναλυση .Αν καποιος εχει το προιον και τα αναγραφει , ας μας βαλει φωτο )  . Αν δουμε τη δοσολογια του , ειναι σχεδον 10 % στην αυγοτροφη , για αυτο ακριβως το λογο , γιατι ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο μεταξυ τροφης και πολυβιταμινης και οχι σκετη πολυβιταμινη . Αν λοιπον η πρωτεινη ειναι απο σογια και οχι αλλης πηγης , οταν ετσι κι αλλιως φοβαμαι τη σογια στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες , ειδικα αυτες με λιγο αυγο και υψηλη πρωτεινη λογω σογιας  , ειναι λογικο να φοβαμαι την επιπλεον ποσοτητα . Τους λογους που φοβαμαι τη σογια τους εχω εξηγησει .Η μικρη ποσοτητα σογιας (πχ σε καποιον που δεν δινει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ) μεχρι ενα 5 % σε σογιαλευρο ειδικα αν δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενη (υπαρχει κιμας πιστοποιημενος για αυτο ειτε σε μαρκετ ειτε σε καταστηματα βιολογικων ) εχει να δωσει θετικα και οχι αρνητικα .Ετσι αν καποιος φτιαχνει δικια του αυγοτροφη και δεν βαζει κιμα σογιας (εχω βαλει στο παρελθον σε συνταγες μου και τον εχω προτεινει εναλλακτικα σε αλλες ) δεν εχει να φοβηθει τιποτα απο την πιθανη υπαρξη αρκετης σογιας στο breedmax .Ειτε τοτε ειτε τωρα αυτο που λεω ειναι να μην κανουμε υπερβολες .Οταν το προιον λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται αλλη πολυβιταμινη μαζι με αυτο και τοτε τουλαχιστον ολοι δινανε επιπλεον , ναι μπορει να ειχανε προβληματα αλλα δεν εφταιγε αυτο ... εφταιγε η νοοτροπια των εκτροφεων να τα ξερουν ολα και να μην δεχονται να αλλαζουν συνηθειες σε συμπληρωματα και φαρμακα .... Τοτε ειχαμε δει με το Δημητρη στη συσκευασια και αναγραφη για fish products ... αν στη διαφημιση ισως αυτο να μην φαινοτανε και να ξενιζε εκεινη την εποχη ... τωρα για μενα (για αυτον που μαθαινει και εξελισεται και παραδεχεται αν κατι απο αυτα που πιστευε ηταν υπερβολικο ) αυτο απλα σημαινει  ιχθυαλευρα ή αλλο υποπροιον ψαριων , για να υπαρξουν στο σκευασμα τα ω3 που εχει ... αυτα που εχουν σε ελλειψη τα μιγματα σπορων που συνεχιζουν αδιαμαρτυρητα να αγοραζουν οι οργανωμενοι ... φουλ στο νιζερ ... 

Για  οποιον λοιπον θελει να κανει χρηση του , απλα οχι συνδιασμοι με αλλα σκευασματα , ουτε οτι καλυτερο σαν συνδιασμος με αυγοτροφες που την πρωτεινη τους την εχουν απο φυτικη πρωτεινη και οχι αυγο (συνηθως συμβαινει σε ουδετερες ... καποιες δεν εχουν καν ασπραδι ... ) και αυτη ειναι αρκετα υψηλη . Αν δινουμε σε καναρινια αυγοτροφη με 20 και 22 % πρωτεινη , δεν προσθετουμε και breedmax να την παμε παραπανω και αυγο για να την ανεβασουμε ακομα περισσοτερο ... κουραζουμε τα πουλια .Ειδικα οταν χωρις προσθηκη αυγου δεν τρωνε την αυγοτροφη τα πουλια ... 


Αλλα για ποια σογια μιλαμε; τοσα χρονια δεν δινει ο κοσμος και σογια και φουλ bakery products που δεν ξερει τι ρολο βαρανε στην ετοιμη αυγοτροφη; παθανε κατι τα πουλια; ολα σφηζουν απο υγεια ... ακουσατε οργανωμενους να βγαινουν και να λενε εχω θεμα με τα πουλια μου ; ποτε ... αρα ολα μια χαρα ... Ακομα και οσοι καποτε πιστευανε στη βελτιωση τους μεσω της στηριξης της φτιαχτης αυγοτροφης ως μεσον πιεσης , ετοιμη δινουν πια Δημητρη ... 


* και για την ιστορια ... καποια στιγμη πριν παω Κυπρο για το σεμιναριο (αρκετα νωριτερα ) ανακαλυψα οτι ενας φιλος μου στο fb ηταν αυτος που νομιζε οτι ειχα δολο να κριτικαρω τοτε το προιον ... προφανως εγινε φιλος μου  γιατι στην πορεια καταλαβε ποιος ειμαι . Τον γνωρισα απο κοντα οταν κατεβηκα κατω .Εδω και καιρο τον νοιωθω φιλο μου και αυτο ηταν κατι ευχαριστο για μενα ... Δεν ξερω καν αν φερνει το προιον πια στην Κυπρο (δεν το εχω ψαξει ) . Η κριτικη μου ομως ειναι κριτικη ... οπως σε καθε προιον ...  


ηταν και ειναι αποψη μου οτι τα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα δεν ειναι μαγικα φιλτρα οπως τα παρουσιαζουν αρκετοι μολις ξεκινησουν να τα κανουν χρηση και πριν καν βγαλουν συμπερασματα .Αν τα βγαζουν και αυτα με σωστο τροπο και αν υπαρχουν οι σωστες συνθηκες για να μπορουν να υπαρξουν αντικειμενικα συμπερασματα . Ηταν και ειναι αποψη μου οτι η γυρη , η σπιρουλινα (και η μαγια αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη ) , το σιτελαιο μπορουν να δωσουν πολυ περισσοτερα απ τα συνθετικα σκευασματα . Ε βαλτε και λιγο mollers με γευση φρουτων για ω3  (αλλα βιτ Ε για να μην οξειδωνεται ευκολα ) και εχετε ενα καλο συνδιασμο φυσικων συμπληρωματων

----------


## jk21

ασχετο με το breedmax ... να πω δυο λογια για μια φωτο που ειχα βαλει σε ποστ της πρωτης σελιδας του θεματος 





> .....αλλο ενα εμπορικο σκευασμα που οπως και αλλα στο παρελθον ,διαφημιστηκε ειτε μεσω φορουμ ειτε μεσω συλλογων .ποιο breedmax ,ποιο fertivit 
> και ποιος θαυαματουργος ζωμος
>   .....
> 
> *
> *


καποτε και στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ και σε αλλα , ειχα βαλει φωτο ή αναφερθει με υπονοουμενα στο φυτο της φωτογραφιας . Δεν το προχωρησα ποτε σαν ψαξιμο , γιατι τα καναρινια δεν εχουν θεμα ζευγαρωματος και οι καρδερινες για να ζευγαρωσουν , το προβλημα ειναι να πεισεις τις θηλυκες και για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να ειναι εκτροφης , οχι ενισχυμενες με τεστοστερονη που αυτο ενισχυει 


τωρα υπαρχει εδω και 2 σχεδον χρονια σαν συμπληρωμα σε φαρμακεια και καταστηματα συμπληρωματων και βιολογικων και πριν απο αυτο ειχε διαρρευσει μαλλον απο καλοθελητες και στο χωρο των καρδεριναδων συλλεκτων της φυσης ... 

οποτε να πω και το ονομα του ... μας τρυπουσε τα λαστιχα των ποδηλατων στους χωματοδρομους της επαρχιας στα παιδικα μας χρονια ... τριβολι ... tribullus terrestis  ... το παιρνανε οι βουλγαροι αρσιβαριστες πριν το 2004 και καποιοι λεγανε οτι το μαθανε και οι δικοι μας ...

----------


## dikai

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ο θαυμασμός κόλλαγε στην γύρη που έχεις πιο κάτω και τον σύνδεσμο

----------


## dikai

Έχει δοκιμαστεί στα πουλιά;
Προτείνεται για χρήση;Έχω άπλετο εδώ από αυτό νομίζω.Οπως και τη στελλαρια που κακώς τα ξερίζωνα τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη για να γυρισω σελιδα να δω ακριβως τη φραση αλλα ο πραγματικος θαυμασμος μου παντα στη γυρη πηγαινε ... ποια fertivit, breedmax , τριβολια και .... 


Ασε βρε Δημητρη τους οργανωμενους να βοηθησουν και κανενα pet shop να κρατησει τους υπαλληλους του ... βρες εσυ ενα μελισσοκομο να βγαζει φρεσκια γυρη καταψυξης και εισαι μια χαρα (τωρα λιγο δυσκολο ... την ανοιξη , εκτος αν καποιος εχει κρατησει στην καταψυξη )

----------


## panos70

και με φρεσκο αυγουλακι  ανεβαινει μια χαρα η προτείνη και αφομοιωνεται μια χαρα και απο τον οργανισμο του πουλιου , και μια πρεζα σκονη με αρωμα βανιλιας προτεινη αυγου μεσα στην αυγοτροφη η πασπαλισμενει επανω στο φρεσκο αυγουλακι καλυτερο ειναι απο πολλα που διαφημιζουν

----------


## Chef21

Καλησπέρα, διάβασα ότι το Breedmax δεν συνδυάζεται με άλλα πολυβιταμινουχα σκευάσματα!!! Έχω την εξης απορία... μπορώ αφού το προσθέσω στην αυγοτροφη να βάλω και βιταμίνη Ε της solgar ταυτόχρονα!!! Έπειτα είναι υπερβολή να δώσω και Vit E+ sel της landmark στο νερό αλλά και ένα brazil nuts σε 100 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφης!!! Μήπως συνδυαστηκα όλα αυτά μου φέρουν αντίθετα αποτελέσματα από αυτά που περιμένω?????

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Ανάλυση
> Nutrients (%) *Trace elements (mg/kg)*
> Crude protein 25.7 Iodine 114 
> Crude fat 8.8  Cobalt 20 
> Crude fibre 2.4  Copper 463 
> Calcium      1.88  Manganese 349 
> Potassium   0.79  *Selenium 3* 
> Phosphorus    1.05  Iron  308 
> Magnesium 0.12  Zinc 347 
> ...


το σκευασμα εχει και σεληνιο και βιταμινη Ε

Ομως αν η βιτ e που εχει ειναι 1406 mg ανα κιλο , τοτε  δεν μπορει να συγκριθει πχ με το mutavit με 20000 mg ανα κιλο ή το fertivit με 45000 ή το nekton e με  50000 mg ανα κιλο προιοντος 


Οποτε ειδικα για βιταμιν Ε μπορεις να προσθεσεις  

Σεληνιο δεν εχω σιγουρες ασφαλεις τιμες για να σου πω  αν επιλεξεις να δωσεις βιταμινη Ε μεσω του σκευασματος της landmark . Ηδη το βραζιλιανικο που δινεις ειναι υπερεπαρκες και δεν κανει να προσθεσεις αλλο .Ομως αν δωσεις βιτ Ε μεσω του σκευασματος της landmark δεν θα βαλεις σιγουρα brazil nuts επιπλεον . Aν θες να βαλεις , τοτε δωσε της solgar

----------

